# Buried/shifted public reefs?



## VandalRefugee (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm new to fishing out of destin, but we went out to the 4 anchors wreck last weekend and couldn't find it. I know some of the shallower artificial reefs can get buried, moved or destroyed in storms, is there a list of some public reefs that are out of commission for now?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

The only "4 anchors" I found was a natural reef/ledge not wreck. The way I do it is start corkscrewing out from coordinate, if nothing shows after 100 yds, delete it.
I still haven't found a hint of Whitehill Reef for instance and that's a bunch of numbers.
Good luck.


----------



## JFG (Jul 4, 2010)

lots of the early numbers on the Okaloosa County site don't seem to be accurate. Some like the box cars have disappeared. The Emerald Coast Reef Assoc. is a good place to get a "starter" set of confirmed numbers. As for anchor rocks I have never fished or dove them, White hill reef is just north of the liberty ship and covers a fairly large area. hope that helps


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

The "age" of the numbers comes into play as well. They are quite a few sites numbers floated around that are LORAN converts. Granted there is some decent software out there for conversion; I tend not to bother with them.


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

When JFG says just north he means 200yds or less. They almost dropped the LS on one of the best natural reefs out of Destin (White Hill). 

We used side scan to find some older artificial reefs. We found they were misplaced, buried and poorly deployed---I mean like dropping a pyramid on the side where it structurally fails and collapses into a pile of rubble.


----------



## JFG (Jul 4, 2010)

The State doesn’t allow anything deployed on hard bottom /existing structure. As a diver I’ve seen chicken coops in the bottom of 10 footdiameter 3 foot deep holes. Red Snapper and Gag Groupers like to dig underthings, I’m assuming to nest. Fishoften help bury or tip over smallstructure.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Even large artificial reefs can sink down into the sand due to current.When I was a kid, long ago, the decks of the Massachusetts were well above the water. We'd be on the south side and the ship would block your view of the shore. Now it's all submerged.


----------

